# Daytime running lights



## exceldefender (Sep 16, 2016)

quick question - should my rear lights be lit as part of the DRL 'feature'? standard 1.8 sport coupe.
previous A1 only the fronts were lit.
thanks


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

yes, TT it's the first Audi with front and rear DRL on together.


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

And all the better for it.
I see too many people driving in near darkness (or poor conditions) with just front DRLs on.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

That the standard function of drl..I think also other brands are updating theirs car..at least I hope


----------



## exceldefender (Sep 16, 2016)

thanks for your replies.
thought I had an electrical fault within 100 miles of delivery!


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

You're not the only one to think it!! No one is used to it..


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Rear lights on with the front DRLs was possible on the Mk2 by selecting Scandinavian Mode using VCDS. I did that on my Mk2 for a trip to Norway and kept it like that.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Exactly.. but we were talking as standard..


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

KevC said:


> And all the better for it.
> I see too many people driving in near darkness (or poor conditions) with just front DRLs on.


I'll tell you what catches me out when I drive other vehicles, it's when the dialls are lit up on the dash I am old fashioned enough to think my lights are on. It's surprising how many cars have no indication to tell the driver if the lights are on or not?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I tried to do something with vag for that...but doesn't work on the TT! There is the function and the light on the vc though


----------



## Edinburra (Aug 19, 2016)

KevC said:


> And all the better for it.
> I see too many people driving in near darkness (or poor conditions) with just front DRLs on.


Totally agree, there are many out there who think that when their dashboard lights are on their car is light up on the outside as well. Came across one last Friday night, flashed a warning, totally ignored, flashed again as I passed got blank look, still no lights.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

For the non-illuminated I usually flash them and if I get their attention I switch my lights off and then back on. Some do get the message.


----------



## The Yeoman (Mar 31, 2016)

ManuTT said:


> Exactly.. but we were talking as standard..


Rear lights are not on with DRLs in the US market


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I can't know that


----------



## Edinburra (Aug 19, 2016)

The Yeoman said:


> ManuTT said:
> 
> 
> > Exactly.. but we were talking as standard..
> ...


That surprises me considering how safety conscious you are in the USA with cars especially in the current climate.


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

I've never understood how people don't realise there lights arnt on, the difference is literally night and day.


----------



## The Yeoman (Mar 31, 2016)

ManuTT said:


> I can't know that


Just FYI


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Come on Yeoman, DC is so beautiful this time of year let us have some pics please. Off topic I know.


----------



## luca1981mo (Dec 1, 2016)

hi guys,
I have a question: my tt has matrix headlights and light / rain sensor.
When I put the switch on "auto", is also the day, I switched on low beam, as well as LED front and back. it's normal?

but if I put on "position" lights, turn on only the front LED strips (I also think the back).

how do I get by day, the only strips frontal LEDs (without low beam) with selector to "auto"?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

turning on the position!


----------



## luca1981mo (Dec 1, 2016)

ManuTT said:


> turning on the position!


yes, if i put "on" the position light (green icon, 2° position) is ok, but, on old car (my A3 8p for example), in "auto" position, if is day, the only light position will be active, and, for example, if i enter in a gallery, the high beam will be active!

on new car, i think that on "auto" position, is alwais active the position light and high beam, correct?


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

On auto, if it's bright enough you'll just have the front and rear DRLs on.
If it's not bright enough it'll turn on the headlights as well.

You can change the sensitivity of that in the vehicle settings.


----------



## luca1981mo (Dec 1, 2016)

KevC said:


> On auto, if it's bright enough you'll just have the front and rear DRLs on.
> If it's not bright enough it'll turn on the headlights as well.
> 
> You can change the sensitivity of that in the vehicle settings.


ahhhh, ok! i will test this weekend!
thank you!


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Might as well leave in auto then.


----------



## MattblackTT (Apr 4, 2017)

Hi can anyone please help me I've got a mk2 2007 3.2 TT is going t possible to have DRL fitted or bought aftermarket? I also need advise ex on how to change to led where possible?? Thank you


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

MattblackTT said:


> Hi can anyone please help me I've got a mk2 2007 3.2 TT is going t possible to have DRL fitted or bought aftermarket? I also need advise ex on how to change to led where possible?? Thank you


You need to post this in the Mk2 section. User *ReTTro fit* is the acknowledged expert on this sort of change.


----------



## MattblackTT (Apr 4, 2017)

Ok great I will message him, first time on here so confused lol


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

MattblackTT said:


> Ok great I will message him, first time on here so confused lol


You managed to message me!

Just copy/paste your original post in this part of the forum - - Link: viewforum.php?f=19

I'd be very surprised if ReTTro does not respond. 

brittan


----------



## ttsser (Feb 27, 2017)

I presume that because the indicators have been designed next to the front DRL's that the DRL's have to turn off when the indicators come on? I have seen this on other Audi's and Mercs, so just guessing. It looks really naff on cars that do this. Can I use VCDS to adjust? Still waiting for TTS to be built, hence I can't just try it. Cheers.


----------



## Blue lightning (Jan 9, 2021)

I have this problem with TTS 2015 that when light switch is on Auto position my low beams are also on even in sunny day? So my low beams are always on but of course when I change the switch to 0 or park position. I would want that there would be only led strips on when it is bright. What should I code to change this? I have matrix leds and the car is from German.


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

Check the light sensitivity option in the car settings. It may be set on low.


----------



## Blue lightning (Jan 9, 2021)

It was set to medium and helped to shut down low beams at daylight. Now when it is bright enough all my lights shuts down when the light switch is in Auto position. Does someone know what is the coding parameter that enables DRL to function when light switch is set to Auto?


----------

